

Ask HN: What do you think of my site 40hr Monkeys - rewordmedia
http://40hrmonkeys.com/

======
ihumanable
I think, and I could be wrong, but it seems like there is a mistake in your
markup.

The Good Day link executes "javascript: rateUp(id);" The Bad Day link executes
"javascript: rateMiddle(id);" And the LMAO link executes "javascript:
rateDown(id);"

This could be all well and good, it just seemed odd to me.

Otherwise I like this site, might have to waste some time there.

~~~
rewordmedia
Ah yes, I missed that. Thanks! Feel free to waste as much time as you want on
the site.

------
nfnaaron
Guilty pleasure.

~~~
rewordmedia
That's exactly what the site should be. Thanks for the comment.

